

JavaScript runtime inspector - anvaka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x91YVWQsw2g

======
anvaka
It's all open source: <https://github.com/anvaka/jsruntime> . Allows you to
find objects by their property names/values in runtime. It crawls the entire
reachable javascript objects graph. So be careful in what you are searching -
might take a while.

It might be slightly more convenient than a regular code search, since it
finds dynamic functions too and let you set breakpoints there. Hope you find
it useful too. Link to plugin in chrome store:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/js-runtime-
inspect...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/js-runtime-
inspector/iilpjebedgohcmlffhnkhbjhabkdhfmn)

